# Price vs Performance...am I spending too much?



## Staxed (Jan 14, 2014)

So...I have a bad habit of going with the best things that I can find...which turns a new PC build into a $2500 shopping cart.  While I can afford this, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to check out my wishlist and see if I can save some money by switching things out with cheaper alternatives...while still being able to game at maximum performance.

 I intend to use this rig for multitasking, gaming (on very high/ultra detail), video creation/editing, recording, streaming and some virtual pcs (hence the 32gb of RAM)

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=24855086 

---------

And a few questions:

1.  Recommendations on a wireless card?
2.  If I'm planning on using SSHDs for storage, is there much of a benefit to using a normal SSD for the OS drive, or should I just get all SSHDs and put them in RAID?
3.  If I go the RAID route for the storage disks...is it simple to partition a RAID array?  I'm going to want at least 5 different partitions for video recording, virtual PCS, etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2014)

That is a huge price on that build but some of the big ticket items are the monitor and win8.1 copy. out of all this I can see you changing out the motherboard for a lower priced one that can do just as good as that asus.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not a fan of the PSU.


----------



## Staxed (Jan 14, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not a fan of the PSU.



Why?...a little more reason would be helpful 

I was originally looking at this one, but wasn't sure if I really needed to spend this much. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371065


----------



## ZetZet (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't use SSHD for secondary drive. Better just get WD Red for reliabilty. Also you should aim for 550-600w psu with that setup and less expensive motherboard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2014)

Staxed said:


> Why?...a little more reason would be helpful
> 
> I was originally looking at this one, but wasn't sure if I really needed to spend this much. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371065



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 14, 2014)

Staxed said:


> Price vs Performance...am I spending too much?


If you want performance then your pocket must be deep. So, no.

You never spend too much when you want performance. Performance costs a lot and it's hard ($) to maintain.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 14, 2014)

Just remember to price check those parts on amazon before ordering. For instance they have the cpu for less quite frequently.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2014)

You see the rig in my specs? Its a lot faster than what you have built there for 2500 bucks. Shop around man. Look for used and such.


----------



## Staxed (Jan 14, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120



thank you, I've switched that out.  Still curious to know "why" you aren't fond of the other one though.



ZetZet said:


> Don't use SSHD for secondary drive. Better just get WD Red for reliabilty. Also you should aim for 550-600w psu with that setup and less expensive motherboard.



I'm going to stick with a higer watt PSU for expandability in the future, as I will most likely be adding more drives.

As to not using SSHD, most of the research I've done doesn't really show bad reliability with the samsung SSHDs.  The OS SSD is only going to contain the OS, all games/programs will be installed onto the SSHD, as well as being used for video recording, so the higher read/write speed is important to me.

And you are the second person to mention the motherboard, again...would love for people to actually include reasons with their suggestions .  I picked that Mobo because I'm used to Asus, love them, and from the reviews I've read, it's a bit better at overclocking than the cheaper versions (which is something I'm intending to do eventually)



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just remember to price check those parts on amazon before ordering. For instance they have the cpu for less quite frequently.



I already have, I just figured it would be easier for the thread to leave the wishlist in one place.  Saving about $80 through amazon for a few items.



Blue-Knight said:


> If you want performance then your pocket must be deep. So, no.
> 
> You never spend too much when you want performance. Performance costs a lot and it's hard ($) to maintain.



Well, I'm not seeking cutting edge, always top of the line performance...there is certainly a point on the $ to performance graph where the cost per performance point starts to make little sense (to me at least).  Though, I'm leaning more towards what you say here....as I don't think I'm super close to that point yet.


----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2014)

There's cheaper 770's out there, its just a 680 anyway so you could check prices on those too.

That Asus mobo is super overpriced, avoid RoG unless you like wasting money.  Haswell mobo's don't really make a difference on overclocking, the VRM is on the die and everything has fancy digital power phase designs anyway.


----------



## Staxed (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll have to do a bit more research on Mobo's I guess , thanks for the advice on that from everyone.

As to the used comment above, that's one area I'd rather spend a little more on new and have peace of mind.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 14, 2014)

You can do much better bud for the price

Go for a GTX 780 instead of a 770

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125471

AS5 isn't need or that cooler a cooler master hyper 212+ EVO would be plenty 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099

1866MHz RAM also isn't needed or 32GB. 16GB should be fine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231609

A SSDHD isn't needed as its just a waste of money for only storage get a regular 2TB HDD instead 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148834

Power supply isn't worth the premium as their are plenty of others that are great quality and cheaper 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

You also go for a cheaper board as the Hero isn't worth the premium

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157371


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2014)

You want a well made PSU. Jap caps ect. Seasonic are some of the best on the market with the lowest power ripple. Now some ripple makes no difference as components are designed to accept it in moderation. However if you start overclocking and getting in deep to the hardware's abilities ripple can have a more dramatic effect. Plus high ripple power supplies degrade hardware faster depending on the over all quality of them all. I also recommend getting a APC.

The PSU is the heart of your rig. Pay close attention to what you get. All that other stuff is no good if its blown by a crappy PSU. Savvy?


----------



## M0rt (Jan 14, 2014)

Lose the PNY 770. 1 year warranty; every other manufacturer offers 3. I'd go with Gigabyte, personal preference.

Unless you're gonna add a second 770 in the future, you only need a 550w PSU and you'll still be able to add all the drives you want. You can save $10-15 here while getting a semi-modular unit. The SeaSonic G is my default advice at that wattage, but see what's on sale.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2014)

$400 for a mid-range card is crazy, IMHO. (the GK104 is Nvidia's mid-range part)  Step up to the GTX 780. (IMHO, the 780 Ti should be the 780, the 780 => 770, the 770 =>760(maybe Ti), the 760 =>750)
You have missed MIR deals on Seasonic Gold and Platinum PSU's.  I don't know if they'll be back anytime soon. (I'm getting the SS-660XP2 for $90 after MIR!)
According to a review at NE, that CPU cooler (awesome cooler BTW) will be too tall in that case with the side panel fan installed. (sorry, I think that's stupid, that a FULL tower case can't handle a CPU cooler > 114mm)
You are real close to building a very quiet PC.  Maybe a Refine R4 or a Nanoxia case?  Maybe w1zzard's favorite GPU?
I'd buy a 256(class) GB SSD if I were in your shoes.
This I'm not sure about: Why use SSHD's for storage?  Why pay extra?

Edit: Sorry, I didn't refresh to see what others had posted


----------



## Staxed (Jan 14, 2014)

@Durv, I guess you missed my earlier post with a few of my reasonings .  32GB is needed, as I will be using some virtual machines expensively.  SSHD is needed for the same reason, some of these vpcs will be on the storage drives so would like better speeds.

@theblue, I don't really need a 256, as all it will be used for is the operating system, programs are going to be loaded on the SSHDs most likely (simply because even a 256 wouldn't hold all the programs, so I might as well just put them all on the SSHDs).  As stated a second ago, the SSHD is mainly because I'll be running quite a few virtual pcs on this machine as well and would like the increased speed for that purpose.

And for the advice on the GPU...I didn't know the 770 was a midrange card...had pretty awesome reviews and is a 4gb card.  I'll look into the 780. (and I do intend to possibly get a second card later on down the line, which is the reason for the higher wattage PSU)


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 14, 2014)

GTX 770 is pretty nice but the price you linked is equal to 780 )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 14, 2014)

Staxed said:


> @Durv, I guess you missed my earlier post with a few of my reasonings .  32GB is needed, as I will be using some virtual machines expensively.  SSHD is needed for the same reason, some of these vpcs will be on the storage drives so would like better speeds.
> 
> @theblue, I don't really need a 256, as all it will be used for is the operating system, programs are going to be loaded on the SSHDs most likely (simply because even a 256 wouldn't hold all the programs, so I might as well just put them all on the SSHDs).  As stated a second ago, the SSHD is mainly because I'll be running quite a few virtual pcs on this machine as well and would like the increased speed for that purpose.
> 
> And for the advice on the GPU...I didn't know the 770 was a midrange card...had pretty awesome reviews and is a 4gb card.  I'll look into the 780. (and I do intend to possibly get a second card later on down the line, which is the reason for the higher wattage PSU)


Yes i saw your earlier post. If you want 32GB go for it but 1866MHz is not needed at all. a Western Digital Black would no noticeable difference in speeds the that SSHD but it like 3 times cheaper


----------



## M0rt (Jan 14, 2014)

OP, why the touch screen? I suspect the novelty will wear off quicker than the finger smudges and the 1 year parts warranty. Give the Dell U2412M a look.

Gents, double-check the actual prices prior to commenting because the Newegg list does not display them accurately. The PNY 770 is $370 after rebate and the SSHD is $130.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2014)

The GTX 770 is a very capable card, I just think they're overpriced for what you are actually getting.  The new Camaro Z28 is an incredible car, but it's still not a Corvette.


----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTX 770 is a very capable card, I just think they're overpriced for what you are actually getting.  The new Camaro Z28 is an incredible car, but it's still not a Corvette.


Yep its worth more around $300 for what it is.


----------



## M0rt (Jan 14, 2014)

OP, noticed you replaced the Rosewill PSU with the Seasonic 760 in your list.

This Corsair is the same unit and it's $15 cheaper. But, if you have some patience, you'll be able to save another $20 because it goes on sale frequently.

That said, this XFX (another Seasonic OEM) is the best bang for the buck, but it's sold out for the time being.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes 350$ for 770 is a good pirce.


----------



## Staxed (Jan 15, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Yes i saw your earlier post. If you want 32GB go for it but 1866MHz is not needed at all. a Western Digital Black would no noticeable difference in speeds the that SSHD but it like 3 times cheaper



WD Black is $25 more...

SSHD - $125
WD Black - $150



M0rt said:


> OP, noticed you replaced the Rosewill PSU with the Seasonic 760 in your list.
> 
> This Corsair is the same unit and it's $15 cheaper. But, if you have some patience, you'll be able to save another $20 because it goes on sale frequently.
> 
> That said, this XFX (another Seasonic OEM) is the best bang for the buck, but it's sold out for the time being.



Thanks, yeah I'm planning on beginning the build in early March, so hopefully a few things will go on sale between now and then.

And about your touchscreen comment, it is actually purely for novelty purposes for my children (it's better to blame it on the kids right?...).  I already have 2 other monitors I can use.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 15, 2014)

for finding the best prices on hardware, I suggest using the PC Part Picker web site. You select the hardware you want to buy, and it price checks all the stores for what you pick and lists the prices at the stores, showing who has what you want for the lowest price.

http://pcpartpicker.com/


----------



## Staxed (Jan 15, 2014)

so onto the GPU issue again that a few people have mentioned.

I'm looking at the 770 that I had already selected (4gb version), for $370.  A few people mentioned the 780ti...which from what I can see is $730ish?  That is quite a big leap and not sure if it would really be worth that much of an increase for my purposes.  Can the 770 play any current game at max setting easily?  To start I'm going to be using 2 monitors 20+ inch, high res monitors...but may increase that to 3 later...so I guess that could be a reason to go with the 780ti as well.

(Though, if I'm going to buy something that much more expensive...would the 780ti be a better choice than just going with a Dual 770 setup?)



BarbaricSoul said:


> for finding the best prices on hardware, I suggest using the PC Part Picker web site. You select the hardware you want to buy, and it price checks all the stores for what you pick and lists the prices at the stores, showing who has what you want for the lowest price.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/



Thanks, that'll help a lot once I get my list finalized and start purchasing stuff.


----------



## qubit (Jan 15, 2014)

If you want to max out your games, then that performance really depends on the graphics card, so get the best. It won't break the bank, either.

This is one is screamingly fast and whisper quiet, even running flat out, which isn't a combination that you often find. No wonder TPU gave it a 9.9 rating. Therefore, I recommend getting the recently reviewed MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming 3 GB.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming


----------



## Staxed (Jan 15, 2014)

qubit said:


> If you want to max out your games, then that performance really depends on the graphics card, so get the best. It won't break the bank, either.
> 
> This is one is screamingly fast and whisper quiet, even running flat out, which isn't a combination that you often find. No wonder TPU gave it a 9.9 rating. Therefore, I recommend getting the recently reviewed MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming 3 GB.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Ti_Gaming



The issue though is while I "want" to max out my games, I don't "need" to max out my games.  High settings are perfectly reasonsable...it's hard to justify adding another $300 to the pricetag for that purpose alone.  Hard to decide, lol.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2014)

Staxed said:


> The issue though is while I "want" to max out my games, I don't "need" to max out my games.  High settings are perfectly reasonsable...it's hard to justify adding another $300 to the pricetag for that purpose alone.  Hard to decide, lol.


That's why i recommended a GTX 780 $460 and OC"d can max almost all games out excluding Crysis 3


----------



## qubit (Jan 15, 2014)

Staxed said:


> The issue though is while I "want" to max out my games, I don't "need" to max out my games.  High settings are perfectly reasonsable...it's hard to justify adding another $300 to the pricetag for that purpose alone.  Hard to decide, lol.


Well, you said you wanted to play at "very high/ultra" detail which one would normally take to be maxed out, especially "ultra". If you don't want to max your games, then yeah, sure, go for something lower down and save some cash.

In my personal experience though, you can never have too much rendering power when it comes to games, as motion smoothness is king. The new bar for this is 120Hz with a 120Hz strobing backlight monitor which looks fabulous, but this takes a lot of rendering power, especially for the newer games.

There's no hard and fast to this though, so get what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 15, 2014)

For me the i7's hyper-threading is overrated for gaming and most software tasks. It's mostly good for rendering and video trans-coding. The i5k's usually overclock just as good and are much cheaper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The GTX 770 is a very capable card, I just think they're overpriced for what you are actually getting.  The new Camaro Z28 is an incredible car, but it's still not a Corvette.


Don't want to turn this into a car debate and I get what you are saying but a Corvette and a Camaro are for two very different types of racing. Ones a muscle car and the other is a sports car. Drag vs. Track. Different animals.

A better car analogy would be a 770 is a GT Mustang vs Cobra Mustang (780).



HalfAHertz said:


> For me the i7's hyper-threading is overrated for gaming and most software tasks. It's mostly good for rendering and video trans-coding. The i5k's usually overclock just as good and are much cheaper.


 Play BF4?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 15, 2014)

Nope I haven't but from the looks of it, it seems to be gpu limited. Even the low end bulldozers do 94+ frames.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BF3 tho seems to like HT. Maybe they fixed that in BF4


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2014)

HalfAHertz said:


> Nope I haven't but from the looks of it, it seems to be gpu limited. Even the low end bulldozers do 94+ frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your BF4 post is hilarious


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 15, 2014)

Fixed as in optimized their engine a little better 






according to tom's a stock sandy bridge i5 is almost as good as a hexa core( "12 core" with HT if you wanna call it that) IB. Seems it dipped under 60 fps for a bit there. But with a healthy oc, it quickly overcame that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2014)

HalfAHertz said:


> Fixed as in optimized their engine a little better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An i5 with a large OC doesn't keep the FPS steady in BF4 man. HT is VERY useful with Frostbyte.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 15, 2014)

Didn't feel like reading the entire thread, but:
-Personally I would not buy a PNY video card. Not to say they suck, in fact if you want a Quadro card which is like $6K they're usually the only option. But MSI is what I'd recommend.
-Good PSU selection. Seasonic makes a great product.
-You're spending too much on the motherboard. Look for a cheaper one. I don't mean the $40 Foxconncrap ones but a mid range MSI build unless you're going to OC crazily but the i7-4770K is already not going to be maxed out a lot if ever.
-If you've already decided on the case, fine. But there are less expensive options that are a better value.
-Do NOT buy that monitor. Look for an IPS monitor, it's soooo much better you'll never go back. You don't need the touchscreen. 
-Make sure that Blu-Ray drive includes software. If it doesn't, find one that does include it, because the software is expensive.
-WD makes better hard drives than Seagate, and you don't need an overpriced SSHD for secondary storage if you already have an SSD. I know it's not neccessarily cheaper but I would recommend a WD RE4 2TB disk if you really need the absolute best quality, otherwise a WD Black or even a newer WD Blue (though I don't think they make 2TB, but if you only need 1TB, the WD10EZEX is a fantastic drive on the cheap)...
-Look on Amazon for a better deal than Newegg on some parts. Just make sure it says the order is being fulfilled, and the producti s being sold, by Amazon. Don't buy from 3rd-party sellers on Amazon!


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 15, 2014)

cpu can run with ram at 1600 Mhz max , you loose [a max of] money buying a 1866 Mhz
i buy at performance pcs in florida few rare things , they have better price than new eggs .

i found two psu , that are $80 or $150 below your antec
they are in this section : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1078

950 w 80 silver or gold $142,48
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...roduct_info&cPath=1078_1079&products_id=24947
850  w 80 gold  $85
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...roduct_info&cPath=1078_1079&products_id=30689
ppcs says no warranty but the product should be covered by brand in the us [ may be except OCZ that is bankruptcying ]

i use gelid instead of artic silver5 @ $7.95 : http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...product_info&cPath=46_58_1101&products_id=959

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=46_58_1107

for the ssd try to find a Toshiba [ they buy ocz...] and for hard drive take a 2 or 3 To like a western-digital green that is very cheap and have 4ko clusters . [the ssd has 512 octects and most hdds ] . it s better mostly , apart technical aspects , because it is also the size windows uses when it format in ntfs .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 15, 2014)

Personally i would stick with the asus board, if you are spending that much overall, why not get a great board, which Asus are imho.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 15, 2014)

Since everyone already offered to step up to GTX780, I would suggest to switch PSU to this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159114
It has four 12V rails and almost $100 cheaper. My last PSU was a Coolmax 950W(Green) and it worked like a bull.

Another thing - get 16GB RAM, but faster. It should be enough for everything you've listed, unless you are planning on running RAM disk(which is unnecessary with your SSD).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

Also $200+ for Z87 motherboard is definitely an overkill. I am personally inclined to buy this board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157373
I haven't purchased ASRock products since college. I had a nice Socket A MoBo back in a day, and it served well for over 5 years(maybe it is still somewhere in someones old rig). Lately I hear some really promising reviews about their motherboards.
That's $122 vs $219.

Total Savings: $312.
You can get GTX780 for an extra $50.

If you drop the hybrid drive in favor of regular HDD and switch Touchscreen with regular monitor - you could probably buy second GTX780!!!


----------



## ZetZet (Jan 15, 2014)

HalfAHertz said:


> Nope I haven't but from the looks of it, it seems to be gpu limited. Even the low end bulldozers do 94+ frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is singleplayer test, online tells a different story.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 15, 2014)

Staxed said:


> so onto the GPU issue again that a few people have mentioned.
> 
> I'm looking at the 770 that I had already selected (4gb version), for $370.  A few people mentioned the 780ti...which from what I can see is $730ish?  That is quite a big leap and not sure if it would really be worth that much of an increase for my purposes.  Can the 770 play any current game at max setting easily?  To start I'm going to be using 2 monitors 20+ inch, high res monitors...but may increase that to 3 later...so I guess that could be a reason to go with the 780ti as well.
> 
> ...



The 4GB version right now will not net you much performance, if at all, over the 2GB version, so its a bit of a waste. Jump up to a better all around card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2014)

Staxed said:


> so onto the GPU issue again that a few people have mentioned.
> 
> I'm looking at the 770 that I had already selected (4gb version), for $370.  A few people mentioned the 780ti...which from what I can see is $730ish?  That is quite a big leap and not sure if it would really be worth that much of an increase for my purposes.  Can the 770 play any current game at max setting easily?  To start I'm going to be using 2 monitors 20+ inch, high res monitors...but may increase that to 3 later...so I guess that could be a reason to go with the 780ti as well.
> 
> ...



I hate Nvidia's nomenclature.
I didn't recommend the GTX 780 Ti.  I recommended the GTX 780, but I did point to the absolutely sweet MSI Gaming GTX 780 Ti.  Quiet and powerful.  Sorry if that was confusing.
It's almost always better to get 1 (better)GPU than 2 (or more)(lesser) GPU's, unless you are the type that enjoys the eye candy that SLI brings.
I was trying to point out that you are building a high end system and that the GK104 is actually a mid-range part, no matter what its performance is.  Okay, that sounds real snobbish.


----------



## leeb2013 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think your 770 4GB is a bit weak for such a system, considering you want the best parts. The 4GB is fairly pointless unless you SLI it and the 770 isn't so powerful. I would either SLI the 770 4GB or get 780ti or R9-290(x)


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 16, 2014)

On that budget, I'd also go for a more beefy card like the 780ti or perhaps an R9 290X with 3rd party cooler. Also, I wouldn't exactly shy away from lots of VRAM. While loads of VRAM might not seem all that usefull now; once new gen console ports come around you'll prolly need all the VRAM you can get, since both consoles have 8GB of (V)RAM and a big chunk of that will probably be spent on graphics performance. For console ports this means that unless you want to turn down a lot of graphics options, you'll also need lots of VRAM. You might also invest some time in reading up on Mantle and decide what you want to believe regarding its implications(just a suggestion, don't shoot me y'all).

As far as your other stuff goes, you might want to switch out that samsung pro SSD for an EVO. Furthermore, for that price you can probably do quite a bit better on the CPU cooler front.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 16, 2014)

R9 290 from me for GPU. Sapphire Tri-X specifically.


----------



## craigo (Jan 16, 2014)

you may want to substitute the 4770k cpu for a non-k variant to support virtualization.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 16, 2014)

craigo said:


> you may want to substitute the 4770k cpu for a non-k variant to support virtualization.


If he does that, he might also just aswell go with a cheaper motherboard.


----------



## craigo (Jan 16, 2014)

It is indeed a bizarre market when people buy expensive "Feature rich" mainboards to support expensive cpu`s with reduced instruction sets..

It depends on your objectives though. and how you implement virtual machines, 32gb though.. serious business.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 16, 2014)

craigo said:


> It is indeed a bizarre market when people buy expensive "Feature rich" mainboards to support expensive cpu`s with reduced instruction sets..


That only goes for the Intel side of the market though, too bad people don't really have a choice in that regard when it comes to this price bracket.


----------



## jcgeny (Jan 16, 2014)

craigo said:


> It is indeed a bizarre market when people buy expensive "Feature rich" mainboards to support expensive cpu`s with reduced instruction sets..
> 
> It depends on your objectives though. and how you implement virtual machines, 32gb though.. serious business.


what is killing me in the cpu choice is that it has an intel vga....and 4 cores only ..and 2 memory channels ...
http://ark.intel.com/products/75123

he should rethink his pc and goes for a 2011 lga with a 4820 or 4930 cpu
http://ark.intel.com/products/77780/Intel-Core-i7-4930K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz?q=i7-
that is not more than a year old....
plus an ups , plus an hauppauge or avermedia tv / pvr card for video input ; [the h727 3d with a [second] 3d monitor and a nvidia may be 6x0 or 750 ] [touchscreen is cool , i have one near bed for tv mail.... there are plenty of them for $400 on ebay : http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=hp+touchsmart+600&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=16  same size/price  as your display

the 610 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/HP-TOUCHSMAR...0743751779?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item5afa247c63

you can use the hp 600 as a simple display : it has a hdmi in + composite . that needs pc to be on , it is also having ubuntu touchscreen driver [ at least someone made it , i used it once , best os is win7 plus 8 Go ram ]


----------

